# amo/señor (padre)



## hatzi13

Hola:

En una familia patriarcal, ¿se podría utilizar la _amo/señor_ como sinónima del padre?

“Que te comportes”, dijo el hijo a su _amo/señor_.

¿Os suena raro?

Gracias


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Actualmente, rarísimo. Hace unos siglos, quizá _mi señor (padre). Amo_, nunca.

Saludos


----------



## Trastolillo

hatzi13 said:


> Hola:
> 
> En una familia patriarcal, ¿se podría utilizar la _amo/señor_ como sinónima del padre?
> 
> “Que te comportes”, dijo el hijo a su _amo/señor_.
> 
> ¿Os suena raro?
> 
> Gracias



Muy raro.
Amo ,no amo del vervo amar, conlleva connotaciones de esclavitud.
*Amo*


> Persona que tiene a otras personas _*trabajando a su servicio*_ o *bajo su autoridad o dominio*, respecto de estas personas



Saludos.


----------



## hatzi13

Trastolillo said:


> Muy raro.
> Amo ,no amo del vervo amar, conlleva connotaciones de esclavitud.
> *Amo*
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias (otra vez), Trastolillo.

En el caso, familia patriarcal, esas connotaciones tienen (algo de) sentido.

¿La _señor _qué te parece?


----------



## hatzi13

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Actualmente, rarísimo. Hace unos siglos, quizá _mi señor (padre). Amo_, nunca.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias.

En mi lengua también.... A lo mejor no "hace unos siglos", pero seguro hace muchas décadas.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.
No.

*Familia Patriarcal*
*



			Familia Patriarcal:
		
Click to expand...

*


> Sucede cuando un individuo de sexo masculino asume la responsabilidad de líder del grupo o seno familiar y toma decisiones que afectan el tipo de vida que lleva el grupo, en el caso matriarcal el papel lo asume una mujer, típicamente por su edad o habilidades sociales, el tipo patriarcal es más común en la sociedad occidental donde el hombre tiene un papel dominante en la toma de decisiones no solo en la familia sino en la sociedad en general, el tipo matriarcal es un poco mas escaso pero no inexistente que se llego a dar en ciertas partes de África, Mesoamérica y Sud oriental.



Saludos.


----------



## hatzi13

Trastolillo said:


> Hola.
> No.
> 
> *Familia Patriarcal*
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Vale, gracias.


----------



## Agró

Trastolillo said:


> Amo ,no amo del vervo *verbo* amar, conlleva connotaciones de esclavitud.


----------



## Circunflejo

Señor padre podría ser una opción. En algunos lugares de América, creo que tata o taita podría ser otra opción.


----------



## hatzi13

Circunflejo said:


> Señor padre podría ser una opción. En algunos lugares de América, creo que tata o taita podría ser otra opción.


Gracias, pero busco una manera para omitir la padre. El original tiene una palabra de sentido amo/señor (de la casa/familia). Además, se trata de una traducción a español neutro.


----------



## Circunflejo

hatzi13 said:


> El original tiene una palabra de sentido amo/señor (de la casa/familia).


Quizá cabeza de familia o jefe de familia.


----------



## hatzi13

Circunflejo said:


> Quizá cabeza de familia o jefe de familia.


Eso resulta muy «largo»... si no encajan amo/señor, utilizaré padre.

Gracias, en todo caso.


----------



## jilar

hatzi13 said:


> si no encajan amo/señor, utilizaré padre.



No hay mucho más donde elegir, la verdad.
O si no quieres usar padre podrías decir progenitor.

Pero amo o señor, ni en sueños.


----------



## hatzi13

jilar said:


> O si no quieres usar padre podrías decir progenitor.


Tampoco es ese el sentido.

Opto por padre.

Gracias


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hombre, ya que hablas de que es una familia patriarcal, la opción más clara sería, precisamente, "patriarca".



hatzi13 said:


> En una familia patriarcal, ¿se podría utilizar la palabra _amo/señor_ como sinónima de padre?
> 
> “Que te comportes”, dijo el hijo _al patriarca_.


Saludos


----------



## hatzi13

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hombre, ya que hablas de que es una familia patriarcal, la opción más clara sería, precisamente, "patriarca".
> 
> 
> Saludos


Gracias, pero no creo que esa pertenezca al léxico del hijo.


----------



## Calambur

Podría ser DUEÑO.

Saludos._


----------



## hatzi13

¡Eso sí que me gusta!

¡Gracias, calambur!


----------



## Circunflejo

Calambur said:


> Podría ser DUEÑO.


Ya me dirá dónde ha visto o leído que un hijo llame dueño a su padre.


----------



## jilar

hatzi13 said:


> Gracias, pero no creo que esa pertenezca al léxico del hijo.


Pero esa palabra no la dice el hijo, sino el narrador.
Lo que dice el hijo está entrecomillado:
-Que te comportes.

Y tiene más sentido en la dirección que tú buscas (ver al padre como un líder o guía, el máximo responsable, de esa familia) que padre.

Lo de dueño, tampoco lo veo.
Ningún padre tiene en propiedad a sus hijos, lo más sería responsabilidad.

Te repito el hecho de que la palabra no la emplea el hijo, sino el narrador. Al menos en lo que nos mostraste.


----------



## Rocko!

Bueno, la expresión "amo y señor" es cien por ciento metafórica fuera de contextos religiosos, y podría ser usada en el caso "patriarcal" (en realidad,  lo que yo veo en este hilo es un caso de tiranía por ambos lados)

_"Que te comportes”, dijo el hijo a aquel a quien veía como a un amo y señor._

Tres "a", upsss!


----------



## hatzi13

jilar said:


> Pero esa palabra no la dice el hijo, sino el narrador.
> Lo que dice el hijo está entrecomillado:
> -Que te comportes.
> 
> Y tiene más sentido en la dirección que tú buscas (ver al padre como un líder o guía, el máximo responsable, de esa familia) que padre.
> 
> Lo de dueño, tampoco lo veo.
> Ningún padre tiene en propiedad a sus hijos, lo más sería responsabilidad.
> 
> Te repito el hecho de que la palabra no la emplea el hijo, sino el narrador. Al menos en lo que nos mostraste.


Tienes razón, no me había expresado bien, pero tampoco encaja con el registro del texto.

La patriarca es una palabra griega y no tiene el mismo sentido con lo que dice el narrador.

Gracias por la aportación.


----------



## hatzi13

Rocko! said:


> Bueno, la expresión "amo y señor" es cien por ciento metafórica fuera de contextos religiosos, y podría ser usada en el caso "patriarcal" (en realidad,  lo que yo veo en este hilo es un caso de tiranía por ambos lados)
> 
> _"Que te comportes”, dijo el hijo a aquel a quien veía como a un amo y señor._
> 
> Tres "a", upsss!


No se trata de tiranía por parte del hijo, sino de «revolución» en ese momento.

Lo tuyo parece bien largo...

¿Qué te parece la dueño? En sentido metafórico, por supuesto.

Gracias.


----------



## Rocko!

Si es un momento cúlmine de rebeldía liberadora:

“Que te comportes”, dijo el hijo a su dictador.



> Dictador
> Persona que abusa de su superioridad, de su fuerza o de su poder en su relación con los demás.
> _"no seas tan dictadora con tus hijos, déjalos que estudien lo que quieran"_


(Definición que arroja Google).

También "a su opresor".

Sobre "dueño", tampoco me suena natural en este contexto, es decir, yo no entendería por qué un hijo llama "dueño" a su padre, ya que en español, al menos en México, tenemos ese "_se cree mi dueño_(_a_), _está loc_o(_a_)" para referirnos a personas que tratan de tomar control de nuestras vidas, y la frase es usada como recordatorio de que nadie tiene un dueño (la supuesta libertad).
En cuestiones románticas o cuando una persona pierde toda su voluntad (al estilo zombie), sí se usa "dueño", metafóricamente hablando.


----------



## hatzi13

Rocko! said:


> Si es un momento cúlmine de rebeldía liberadora:
> 
> “Que te comportes”, dijo el hijo a su dictador.
> 
> 
> (Definición que arroja Google).
> 
> También "a su opresor".
> 
> Sobre "dueño", tampoco me suena natural en este contexto, es decir, yo no entendería porque el hijo llama "dueño" a su padre, ya que en español, al menos en México, tenemos ese "_se cree mi dueño_(_a_), _está loc_o(_a_)" para referirnos a personas que tratan de tomar control de nuestras vidas, y la frase es usada como recordatorio de que nadie tiene un dueño (la supuesta libertad).
> En cuestiones románticas o cuando una persona pierde toda su voluntad (al estilo zombie), sí se usa "dueño", metafóricamente hablando.


Bueno, "dictador" u "opresor", suenan demasiado "fuertes" en comparación con la lengua del narrador.

Gracias.


----------



## jilar

Solo añadirte que podría funcionar cualquier palabra; dueño, amo, señor...
sólo si en algún momento anterior en el relato se explica que su hijo ve a su padre de esa manera.
Entonces al ver la frase que nos muestras cualquiera la entendería. En fin, que se refiere a su padre, pero tal y como él lo ve, desde su perspectiva. Si lo ve como amo, pues eso.

Suerte.


----------



## hatzi13

jilar said:


> Solo añadirte que podría funcionar cualquier palabra; dueño, amo, señor...
> sólo si en algún momento anterior en el relato se explica que su hijo ve a su padre de esa manera.
> Entonces al ver la frase que nos muestras cualquiera la entendería. En fin, que se refiere a su padre, pero tal y como él lo ve, desde su perspectiva. Si lo ve como amo, pues eso.
> 
> Suerte.


Creo que ese es el caso.

Gracias, jilar.


----------



## jilar

Solucionado entonces.


----------



## hatzi13

jilar said:


> Solucionado entonces.


Así creo, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## jilar

Rocko! said:


> al estilo zombie zombi


Deja la e muda final para los angloparlantes. En castellano es zombi, sin más.


----------



## Rocko!

jilar said:


> En castellano es zombi, sin más.


----------



## Ballenero

hatzi13 said:


> “Que te comportes”, dijo el hijo a su _amo/señor_.





hatzi13 said:


> El original tiene una palabra de sentido amo/señor (de la casa/familia).


Si es "el amo de la casa" y todos le llaman así, podría decirse:
"..._dijo el hijo al amo"_.


----------



## hatzi13

Ballenero said:


> Si es "el amo de la casa" y todos le llaman así, podría decirse:
> "..._dijo el hijo al amo"_.


A pesar de que es la única vez que aparece la palabra en el relato, está clarísimo que se trata del "amo de la casa".

Gracias.


----------



## Lamarimba

La RAE ya permite decir a los chavales: *Papá, eres* *el puto amo. *Menudo revolcón al patriarcado.


----------

